
How Elon Musk Built His Empire – Infographic - paulsutter
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/how-elon-musk-built-his-empire/
======
JacksonGariety
> shoveling dirt in a boiler room

> $18 an hour

born with a silver spoon in yer mouth, eh?

~~~
mac01021
That seems like a really high wage for unskilled manual labor in 1989.

Of course I was 5 at the time and don't really know. Anyone have a good sense
about this?

